# My 33 gallon tank - first set-up



## imrite (Feb 29, 2012)

As someone who is getting back into the hobby after many years away, I thought I'd keep a journal of what I'm doing from the planning stage right through to implementation and maintenance. At this point, the big delay is waiting for a hood/light fixture to be delivered, once that comes the first stages will be set-up within a week.

I always find it interesting to see how the original plan compares versus what is actually implemented.

Right now, I have a 33g tank measuring 36"l x 12"w x 18"h, a new power filter and a fluorescent lighting hood being delivered in a few days. I'm planning for a planted tank with Java Moss, Java Fern and Amazon Sword. Considering using black substrate as a way to make both the fish and plants really stand out (although I'm not sure how fish react to it despite lots of research).

At this point, with the power filter I'm going to avoid an airstone as the filter should provide sufficient aeration of the tank. Will throw in a few but tasteful decorations as I prefer the natural appearance.

I'm contemplating two possible fish groupings:

The first has a smaller fish focus, mostly as I loved them as a kid:


10 x neon tetra
4 x bronze cory
10 x Endler
6 x Platy

The second has fewer fish, but I absolutely love the way rainbowfish look:

6 x Boesmans Rainbowfish
4 x bronze cory


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I like the second group better... so that'd be my vote.


----------

